# Firmware build 2018.20.5 Oe38763 (6/1/18)



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Showed up this morning on my Model 3. No release notes other than what's already there in 2018.18.3 (auto hight beam, new media player).


----------



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

Hopefully fixed the acceleration changes from 2018.18.x


----------



## beantownrich (Apr 30, 2017)

My SC had staged it go to my car tonight after I picked it up. Will let ya'll know if I see anything different.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Same here. Just picked up the car and had this version on there. Will update with details later.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Has anyone been able to confirm acceleration loss with evidence or is it more speculation/general sentiment?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BLDRN3R said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm acceleration loss with evidence or is it more speculation/general sentiment?


There were some posts where people listed GPS timings. But I don't know how scientific the testing methodology was. But if it was correct, the cars are now slower than the 5.1s stated 0-60 times.

I'm hoping that someone will perform some more definitive tests.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Another unified S3X build.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

garsh said:


> There were some posts where people listed GPS timings. But I don't know how scientific the testing methodology was. But if it was correct, the cars are now slower than the 5.1s stated 0-60 times.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone will perform some more definitive tests.


So, hadn't heard that they were slower than the stated 5.1s 0-60, but rather they were slower than the experienced 4.6/4.8 second 0-60, which was historically faster than reported performance. So, I don't think it's that people are not getting what is specification from the manufacturer, but rather they are having something apparently taken AWAY that was beyond the spec the company communicated.


----------



## rwsimon (Apr 16, 2018)

Aside from the alleged change in acceleration, what does this firmware update actually do? Anyone have some info?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> There were some posts where people listed GPS timings. But I don't know how scientific the testing methodology was. But if it was correct, the cars are now slower than the 5.1s stated 0-60 times.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone will perform some more definitive tests.


I have severe doubts that people know how to do a proper one foot roll out 0-60 test in the first place . . .


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

This update changed the behavior of the cards on the lower left side of the UI, removing the windshield wiper card, which is a great update IMHO - it didn't serve a purpose other than triggering the wipers unintentionally.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Azthrillhouse said:


> This update changed the behavior of the cards on the lower left side of the UI, removing the windshield wiper card, which is a great update IMHO - it didn't serve a purpose other than triggering the wipers unintentionally.
> View attachment 9579


YES I like this! I look forward to this update.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Azthrillhouse said:


> This update changed the behavior of the cards on the lower left side of the UI, removing the windshield wiper card, which is a great update IMHO - it didn't serve a purpose other than triggering the wipers unintentionally.
> View attachment 9579


Wait help me understand... the wiper card isn't actually there unless you start the wipers with a single swipe? If so cool!


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

Basically the wiper speed card isn't part of the card carousel anymore, you access it by tapping on the wiper icon & the wiper speed card floats up from the bottom. Once it's up, it will auto-dismiss after a few seconds or you can down-swipe it. 

Swipe right to get stats, swipe left to get status (tire pressure), so it's no longer a true carousel of cards like it was before.

I recorded a video but couldn't figure out an easy way to upload it (and not motivated to post it to Youtube etc). It's definitely a lot better solution than what was there before.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Azthrillhouse said:


> I recorded a video but couldn't figure out an easy way to upload it (and not motivated to post it to Youtube etc)


YouTube is basically the easiest way to upload a video. You just click the upload button and select the file.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Azthrillhouse said:


> Basically the wiper speed card isn't part of the card carousel anymore, you access it by tapping on the wiper icon & the wiper speed card floats up from the bottom. Once it's up, it will auto-dismiss after a few seconds or you can down-swipe it.
> 
> Swipe right to get stats, swipe left to get status (tire pressure), so it's no longer a true carousel of cards like it was before.
> 
> I recorded a video but couldn't figure out an easy way to upload it (and not motivated to post it to Youtube etc). It's definitely a lot better solution than what was there before.


you can also set up youtube videos to only be visible via a link - IE you don't have to have everything posted as publicly visible.


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

found my youtube account.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Azthrillhouse said:


> found my youtube account.


It's truly going to be amazing to swipe to the efficiency/trip without turning on the windshield wipers.


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

why...why is the trip card still formatted so badly? you can see about 50% of the numbers at the bottom! It really annoys me because with a simple change, it would easily show the first 2 trip meters completely instead of cutting off the numbers at the bottom!



Azthrillhouse said:


> found my youtube account.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

So funny, all other updates I seemed to be the first one to get, this one....not in sight


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I just updated...probably to this. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

PQ3 said:


> why...why is the trip card still formatted so badly? you can see about 50% of the numbers at the bottom! It really annoys me because with a simple change, it would easily show the first 2 trip meters completely instead of cutting off the numbers at the bottom!


you're right, they wouldn't have to do anything other than reduce the margin above the Trip A label to bring everything up a little so that it doesn't cut off, and that wouldn't reduce usability or clarity. maybe next update.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

PQ3 said:


> why...why is the trip card still formatted so badly? you can see about 50% of the numbers at the bottom! It really annoys me because with a simple change, it would easily show the first 2 trip meters completely instead of cutting off the numbers at the bottom!


Are there more trips (C, D, ....) below? If so, it's probably intentional, to draw your attention to the fact that you can scroll down. If it displayed all of B (and none of C), you might not realize there was more.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@mishakimI just went out to checked for you I didn't see a new way to make trips or any more trips available.
Also I'm not sure what that last screen does that's a clear version of my model 3


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

Yes. There are more trip entries and an odometer if you scroll past all of them. It may be intentional, but I don't think it's necessary. If you use more trip displays, you know about them and will scroll...if you don't know about them, you won't care...until you read the manual to find out where the odometer is... 



mishakim said:


> Are there more trips (C, D, ....) below? If so, it's probably intentional, to draw your attention to the fact that you can scroll down. If it displayed all of B (and none of C), you might not realize there was more.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@PQ3 I thought they were referring to multiple trips besides the typical a/b I haven't seen any new ones besides those or were you speaking about something else?


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

I don't remember how they got there, but I do have C & D trip entries below A & B and above the odometer display. I may have created them when I first took delivery...can't remember.



relidtm said:


> @PQ3 I thought they were referring to multiple trips besides the typical a/b I haven't seen any new ones besides those or were you speaking about something else?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This update is going out pretty fast to the fleet. Also, TeslaFi Model 3 subscriptions are increasing quickly. They're up to 175 total Model 3s registered and this version has been installed on 35 of them - Exactly 20%.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't have that available sadly I just tried again maybe I'm missing a step


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

How does one join Tesla fi? Or is it a possible battery drainer ?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

relidtm said:


> How does one join Tesla fi? Or is it a possible battery drainer ?


It's $5 for one month or $50 for 1 year. https://teslafi.com/signup.php

It does connect via API and polls the vehicle but I haven't heard of excessive drain issues with this app.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

I got the update about Noon today. Can confirm it's the same. i am not on TeslaFI. I had read that there was some additional vampire drain with it, besides call me paranoid, but I don't need yet another 3rd party gathering information on me. Tesla already does that.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yea i have uninstalled it


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> So, hadn't heard that they were slower than the stated 5.1s 0-60, but rather they were slower than the experienced 4.6/4.8 second 0-60, which was historically faster than reported performance. So, I don't think it's that people are not getting what is specification from the manufacturer, but rather they are having something apparently taken AWAY that was beyond the spec the company communicated.


I have the decreased acceleration issue. I posted it in the last firmware thread. 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...18-13-6a8a06e-5-25-18.7026/page-3#post-106267


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I have the decreased acceleration issue. I posted it in the last firmware thread.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...18-13-6a8a06e-5-25-18.7026/page-3#post-106267


I hope they get this fixed in the next week. I guess if they don't and I pick the car up and really enjoy it and then some day they reverse this and I get a bump in power, it will be another very exciting day.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> I have the decreased acceleration issue. I posted it in the last firmware thread.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...18-13-6a8a06e-5-25-18.7026/page-3#post-106267


I haven't timed it, but I do believe it's slower off the line than it was when I picked it up. Do we have another iPhone-gate here where Apple indiscriminately slowed down phones without telling anyone? A ploy to spur P sales? I would seriously consider a P if it wasn't $18k. Even with 20" wheels and a carbon fiber spoiler, that's quite the premium.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

MGallo said:


> I haven't timed it, but I do believe it's slower off the line than it was when I picked it up. Do we have another iPhone-gate here where Apple indiscriminately slowed down phones without telling anyone? A ploy to spur P sales? I would seriously consider a P if it wasn't $18k. Even with 20" wheels and a carbon fiber spoiler, that's quite the premium.


There's no way it's an intentional change, would be way too bad a press on a car they've only realized a small number of sales (as a percentage of reservations.)


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

I don't have any pre-2018.20.5 measurements to compare it to, but I took my Model 3 to a piece of level ground and ran a couple of 0-60 runs using this Android app. First run was 4.99 seconds, second was 5.00 seconds. Pretty consistent and both were below Tesla's time. No rollout, AFAIK, so the times can't be compared to Road & Track, Car & Driver, Motor Trend, etc. I'm satisfied.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

PQ3 said:


> I don't remember how they got there, but I do have C & D trip entries below A & B and above the odometer display. I may have created them when I first took delivery...can't remember.


I think you'll find these are the "Since " (aka since last started) and "Since last charge". These only track these metrics, they're not arbitrarily configurable.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Yep that is what I was referring to also thanks for Clarifying


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

This update gave me a few things actually:
-the new cards that have been discussed 
-auto high beams
-a tweak to the audio input icon 
I feel like there was a 4th thing but I can’t remember and I don’t know how to go back to the release notes.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

ncsmith4 said:


> This update gave me a few things actually:
> -the new cards that have been discussed
> -auto high beams
> -a tweak to the audio input icon
> I feel like there was a 4th thing but I can't remember and I don't know how to go back to the release notes.


Depending on what you were coming from, some people (like me) already had the last two in previous updates. Press the T logo and there is a link to the release notes. It will only show you the last two, maybe three.


----------



## Colatabajonies (Jan 2, 2018)

I’ve noticed a big bug with 2018.20.5.

My car doesn’t go to “sleep” reliably. The car seems to stay on (you can hear the car making noises), sometimes even hours after sitting parked and locked.

This has resulted in a LOT more vampire drain. I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Colatabajonies said:


> I've noticed a big bug with 2018.20.5.
> 
> My car doesn't go to "sleep" reliably. The car seems to stay on (you can hear the car making noises), sometimes even hours after sitting parked and locked.
> 
> This has resulted in a LOT more vampire drain. I hope they fix this soon.


My office in the house is on the other side of the wall from the garage stall where I park Ruby. I can hear her clunking all the time but I don't have a large amount of vampire drain. I will be interested to see what 20.5 holds for me whe. I get it.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

for the first time, I had 0 vampire drain its almost been 24 hours so ill check again once my reminder hits.


----------



## scottismyname (Apr 13, 2018)

I've noticed 2 things with this firmware update:
1) Album art for my bluetooth music doesn't display about half of the time
2) AP requires me to "hold the steering wheel" a lot more often, even though I'm already holding it. Seems to me they adjust the sensitivity settings in this latest update and the way I hold it is not good enough to sense the touch/torque necessary to register that I have it on the wheel.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

Received the update Saturday. Is it me or is the backup camera a bit darker or lower contrast?


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

@gravityrydr said:


> Received the update Saturday. Is it me or is the backup camera a bit darker or lower contrast?


While I cannot comment on previous versions of software(got the car with 20.5), the contrast does seem like it needs improvement


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

i can confirm i lost 1 mile of range in 26 hrs now since the update.


----------



## Casey Gotcher (Sep 26, 2017)

There is some talk on Reddit that the acceleration issue has been fixed. Would be good to know for sure.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

I hope someday they change the cards so that they don't block the backup distance information when my kids take off their seatbelts before I'm done backing into my parking space. GRR!

They should auto-hide the seatbelt card if the car is moving under 5 mph imo.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

As cool as that would be Tesla has been taking a similar approach to volvo safety. Also my car feels faster now. If that helps?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> i can confirm i lost 1 mile of range in 26 hrs now since the update.


That is great! That is even better than the manual that states 1% (4 miles)


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

ateslik said:


> I hope someday they change the cards so that they don't block the backup distance information when my kids take off their seatbelts before I'm done backing into my parking space. GRR!
> 
> They should auto-hide the seatbelt card if the car is moving under 5 mph imo.


This times 1000! I have a bad habit of taking my seat belt off as I'm parking. Have you reported this to Tesla?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

ateslik said:


> I hope someday they change the cards so that they don't block the backup distance information when my kids take off their seatbelts before I'm done backing into my parking space. GRR!





slasher016 said:


> This times 1000! I have a bad habit of taking my seat belt off as I'm parking. Have you reported this to Tesla?


"Please keep your seat belt fastened until the captain has brought the plane to the gate."


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

John said:


> "Please keep your seat belt fastened until the captain has brought the plane to the gate."


The least followed "rule" in history?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> The least followed "rule" in history?


That and turn your devices off.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

slasher016 said:


> This times 1000! I have a bad habit of taking my seat belt off as I'm parking. Have you reported this to Tesla?


no. I guess a good chance to try "bug report"


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Considering the car can move from 0 mph to 30 mph in a few seconds I appreciate the extra safety. Also *cough* cough* see people who claim sudden unintended acceleration. Would be much worse if they didn't have seatbelts on.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Maevra said:


> Considering the car can move from 0 mph to 30 mph in a few seconds I appreciate the extra safety. Also *cough* cough* see people who claim sudden unintended acceleration. Would be much worse if they didn't have seatbelts on.


darwinism. lol


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Is there a way to force or check for updates? Mine is still on 2018.18.13 even though I picked up my car on 6/1


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

For me, a number of issues since updating to 2018.20.5:

Wife reports the car "clunking" every two minutes or so (it's her car). I tried something another member suggested (charging for about 20 minutes, then unplugging). That quieted it down until she went for another drive, but once back in the garage and turned off, the clunking restarted.

Vampire drain seems to be up compared to prior firmware. Possibly related to the above.

On one occasion, just after entering the car, got a "Car needs service. Charge port not working properly" (or something close - it went away before I could take a pic). But the car wasn't plugged in and the charge port door was closed.
Personally, I'm anxiously awaiting the next firmware revision.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

NEO said:


> Is there a way to force or check for updates? Mine is still on 2018.18.13 even though I picked up my car on 6/1


Checking the latest posts on this or reddit.com/r/teslamotors/new is a good way.
I subscribe to Teslafi.com, so I can see when Model 3's start to get updates.

Here's the current breakdown of Model 3 software releases fromTeslaFi:

*170 Contributing TeslaFi Model 3 Vehicles*

Software Version Count Percent
2018.20.5 0e38763 44 25.9%
2018.18.13 6a8a06e 116 68.2%
2018.18.3 04dfd3c 4 2.4%
2018.14.13 9e3b7ff 4 2.4%
2018.12.1 b39b759 1 0.6%
2018.4.8 9b31a91 1 0.6%

Source: TeslaFi, 6/6/2018


----------



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

ahagge said:


> For me, a number of issues since updating to 2018.20.5:


I haven't get notice for update yet. Seems better stay the current software. I can opt to not do the update, right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWM3 said:


> I haven't get notice for update yet. Seems better stay the current software. I can opt to not do the update, right?


You are not forced to update once it becomes available.

Two schools of thought -

Go go go because it's fun.

Wait and see, but that's no fun


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so it might have been a combo of the new vs old but I've been talking to one of the founders of tezlab and he asked me to keep a mileage log if I don't mind I haven't lost more then 1 mile a day on the new update. for reference, I was loosing up to 20 miles a day before.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

JWM3 said:


> I haven't get notice for update yet. Seems better stay the current software. I can opt to not do the update, right?


I always update immediately when presented the option. As someone who has done software development, I appreciate that a portion-sometimes most-of each release can be bug fixes. Every release for me has been a step forward.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

ahagge said:


> For me, a number of issues since updating to 2018.20.5:
> 
> Wife reports the car "clunking" every two minutes or so (it's her car). I tried something another member suggested (charging for about 20 minutes, then unplugging). That quieted it down until she went for another drive, but once back in the garage and turned off, the clunking restarted.
> 
> ...


Have you tried turning off bluetooth on your phones and/or parking outside? If I get to close to my car with my cell phone it can wake up and I'll hear the battery contactor as a result. This doesn't happen in the house, but the car's parked outside.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Are you sure? The car should not react to bluetooth at all until you touch the handle. It has been this way for several software updates (before I even took delivery)


----------



## scottismyname (Apr 13, 2018)

roflwaffle said:


> Have you tried turning off bluetooth on your phones and/or parking outside? If I get to close to my car with my cell phone it can wake up and I'll hear the battery contactor as a result. This doesn't happen in the house, but the car's parked outside.


I've noticed the same thing and will not be appy if we have to turn off bluetooth in order to prevent this issue. It wasn't like that before the latest updated, so I'm hoping it was a bug?


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Are you sure? The car should not react to bluetooth at all until you touch the handle. It has been this way for several software updates (before I even took delivery)


It won't unlock/unfold the mirrors until I touch the handle, but I'm 99% certain it wakes up if I walk right past it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

roflwaffle said:


> It won't unlock/unfold the mirrors until I touch the handle, but I'm 99% certain it wakes up if I walk right past it.


It definitely wakes up when you get within bluetooth range


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Strange. I've never noticed any noise walking past it in the garage with my phone. It only outwardly reacts if I touch a handle or button, or open the app (from anywhere).
I do hear the coolant pump circulating quietly from time to time, but that appears to be random.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

So the Autosteer definately requires nudging more often now. I had an average of 60 to 70 seconds on previous release, now I am getting 45 sec average.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Rich M said:


> Strange. I've never noticed any noise walking past it in the garage with my phone. It only outwardly reacts if I touch a handle or button, or open the app (from anywhere).
> I do hear the coolant pump circulating quietly from time to time, but that appears to be random.


I can hear mine react in the garage when I am on the other side of the wall in the office. But I dont have drain issues. But I am still on 18.13. 
I am on a long term vaca and the car is parked so I will give an update on drain when I get back FWTW


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

I’m also still on the earlier release, last updated 5/25. Sounds like Eloise isn’t the only one?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Last week before leaving I had an update show up. I think it was 18.30.13 but I didn’t want to allow it. Now I’m back and I think there have been two new updates since then and the previous update is no longer there and no new one is there. Is that the way the process is supposed to work?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Last week before leaving I had an update show up. I think it was 18.30.13 but I didn't want to allow it. Now I'm back and I think there have been two new updates since then and the previous update is no longer there and no new one is there. Is that the way the process is supposed to work?


since we are currently in week 24, the update you saw would not have been 30. the release number is the year.week.version, with the week being the first time it is published internally, so by the time it is seen publicly, it normally is a at least a week, more likely two weeks past that date. Hence the 2018.21 version that people started to get on June 7th, the 23rd week of the year.


----------

